# كتاب يهم كل العامليين في تصنيع المستلزمات الشخصية



## mohammadelrayees (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اهداء لجميع اعضاء المنتدى والعامليين في تركيب المستلزمات الشخصية (بيوتي كير)
وكذلك مستلزمات العناية بالاطفال كتاب Cosmetic and Toiletry Formulations
ارجو الافادة للجميع والدعاء لنا ولكم بالتوفيق في الدنيا والاخرة اللهم امين
http://www.4shared.com/file/addmxQ8F/Cosmetic.html
وتوجد منة النسخة الاحدث ولكن تلك النسخة افضل بكثير​


----------



## elkemia (22 أكتوبر 2010)

gazak alla kol khir ya handasa


----------



## asdfwrta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز وننتظر النسخة الجديدة ......


----------



## mohammadelrayees (22 أكتوبر 2010)

النسخة الاحدث لمن يريدها 
http://www.4shared.com/document/xlw__D5z/Cosmetic_and_Toiletry_8_.html


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخ محمد على هذا المجهود الجبار وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير ........


----------



## sam1982 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*جهد رائع يستحق الشكر والثناء*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

بارك الله فيك أخي محمد على هذا المجهود الطيب 

معلومات مفيدة و قيمة جداً , و جهد يستحق الشكر والثناء

تحياتي وأحترامي لشخصكم الكريم ​


----------



## mimfarahat (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## jassim78 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على المشاركة


----------



## ارهينيوس (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## سان سان (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## احمد بهجت م (16 يناير 2011)

شكراٌ لأخ mohamadelratees على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## نسيم2010 (29 يناير 2011)

مشكور دائما الكتب اسهل واضمن في الاستعمال


----------



## محمد النمر2 (8 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه وجعلك من عباده الصالحن


----------



## محمد النمر2 (29 يوليو 2011)

كل سنه وانتم طيب على الشهر الكريم


----------



## marmar7 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

thank u


----------

